# dave h and gilly s



## gilly s (Mar 15, 2015)

Hello all,we came to Crete/ Greece 9 years ago, retired, both after running business in Lancashire for 25 years, no going back despite the Greek economy problems, we farm olives and mixed fruit trees, enjoy our swimming pool etc etc, 7 children between us and 5 grand children who visit regularly. regards Dave H & Gilly s


----------

